# What is RCA Detective and what's it used for?



## mo-reese (Jan 2, 2011)

What is RCA Detective and what's it used for?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it would appear to be used in association with an RCA mp3 player.

rca detective


----------



## mo-reese (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont have any RCA products so I will delete it.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats up to you indeed


----------

